# للنوم 10 مذاقات مختلفة



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

للنوم 10 مذاقات مختلفة
​









يختلف الناس في تذوقهم للنوم​ 

توصل بحث نشر الأسبوع الماضي إلى أن البريطانيين هم أسوأ الشعوب نوماً في أوروبا. 
وأضاف البحث الذي أجرته "مؤسسة المستقبل" لصالح الحملة الصحية "نم جيداً تعش بخير" إلى أن شخصاً واحداً من كل خمسة بريطانيين ينام أقل من سبع ساعات في الليلة. 
لكن الأمر لا يبدو صعباً بالنسبة للدكتور ادريان ويليامز من مركز اضطرابات النوم في مستشفى "سينت توماس" في لندن الذي وضع بعض القواعد الأساسية للنوم المثالي. 
ومن بين هذه القواعد
 عدم تناول مشروبات تحتوي على الكافين بعد الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر، القيام ببعض التمارين بين الرابعة والسابعة مساء، تناول مشروب من مشتقات الالبان والاستحمام قبل موعد النوم، والتخلص من الضوء والضوضاء في غرفة النوم. 

لكن يظل النوم لدرجة كبيرة معتمداً على الخبرة الشخصية لكل انسان، مثل شهيتنا لانواع مختلفة من الطعام، فلدينا جميعاً مذاقنا الخاص للنوم، وفيما يلى بعض هذه المذاقات. 

* وفقاً لرئيس الوزراء البريطاني السابق ونيستون شيرشيل، فإن أفضل أوقات النوم هي قيلولة بعد الظهر، ويقول شيرشيل "يجب أن تنام وقتاً ما بين الغداء والعشاء، ولا حلول وسطى؛ اخلع ملابسك واذهب إلى الفراش". 

* بالنسبة للأباء المتعبين فإن رفاهيتهم في النوم هي ليلة بمفردهم، وتمكنهم من الاستيقاظ لوحدهم دون أن يقطع نومهم شىء. 

* من أجمل مذاقات النوم كذلك اليوم الأول في العطلة؛ حيث لا تسمع صوت منبه للاستيقاظ، لا تسرع للحاق بالحافلة، لا تبحث عن ملابسك، لا تعد الشطائر للأطفال. 

* النوم خارج المنزل له مذاق خاص كذلك؛ حيث يستمتع البعض بأثر العشب على أجسادهم، سواء كنت مستلقياً بعد الظهر في حديقة المنزل أو على الشاطىء أو في حديقة عامة. 

* الوسادة يمكن أن تحدث مذاقاً خاصاً في النوم؛ وتحتوي أنواع منها على تقنيات متطورة كالسماعات التي توجد ضمنها لتشغيل أصوات محفزة على النوم مثل دقات القلب أو الموسيقى الهادئة. 

* الظلام التام كذلك له مذاق خاص في النوم، لكن بعض سكان المدن قد لا يتوفر لهم هذا الأمر بسبب الأضواء التي تملأ السماء في الخارج والمنزل في الداخل. 

* يمكن أن يتوافر هذا الطعم المحبب للنوم في صالة السينما أيضاً، بعد أن تطفأ الأنوار وتغلق الهواتف الجوالة ويبدأ الفيلم، يحس البعض برغبة لا تقاوم للنوم. 

* من منا لا يستمتع بالنوم على أنغام الموسيقى؟ لكن دراسة لسلسلة فنادق "ترافيلودج" قالت إن أفضل موسيقيين يستطيعان تحفيز النوم هما كولدبلاي وجيمس بلونت. 

* أنواع مختلفة من الطعام تستطيع تحفيز النوم بدرجة كبيرة، وتوصي بعض الجهات الطبية بأكل الموز مثلاً. 

* وآخر المذاقات هو الاسترخاء بعد العودة من آخر يوم عمل.



*تاريخ النشر : السبت 28 مارس 2009 00:27 GMT*
*المصدر : BBCArabic*​


----------



## zezza (28 مارس 2009)

موضوع حلو اوى يا جيلان 
و النوم ليه فوائد كتيرة جدا جدا 
بالنسبالى احسن وقت للنوم وقت المذاكرة مش بقدر اقاوم ههههههههه
شكرا لولا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2009)

*شكرا عاللموضوع والمعلومات​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على المعلومات يا جيلان 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مارس 2009)

عجبتني الوسادة مع الموسيقى هههههههههه
شكرا يا جيلان الموضوع رائع سلام ونعمة​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

* أنواع مختلفة من الطعام تستطيع تحفيز النوم بدرجة كبيرة، وتوصي بعض الجهات الطبية بأكل الموز مثلاً. 


خبرية كويسة 

انا بحب الموز

ههههههههه

شكرااااا جيلان على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2009)

فعلا النوم سلطان يا جيلان
موضوع رائع الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (28 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل قوى يا جيلان شكرا يا قمر لموضوعك مفيد وجميل قوى ​*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى يا جيلان
> و النوم ليه فوائد كتيرة جدا جدا
> بالنسبالى احسن وقت للنوم وقت المذاكرة مش بقدر اقاوم ههههههههه
> شكرا لولا ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
اه يا تحفة
طلعالى انتى بحب انام انا وقت المزاكرة خصوصا لو قررت اشرب قهوة عشن اسهر ازاكر هههههه:t30:
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك العسل*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا عاللموضوع والمعلومات​*





kokoman قال:


> ميرررسى على المعلومات يا جيلان
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*لا شكر على واجب منوريين الموضوع بمروركم الحلو*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> عجبتني الوسادة مع الموسيقى هههههههههه
> شكرا يا جيلان الموضوع رائع سلام ونعمة​



*هههههههههههههههه
نبعتهالك بس كدى انت تؤمر
بس الواحد سدءنى وقت النوم بيحاول يبعت عن اى حاجة فيها اجهزة يعنى بنرمى الموبايل اخر الدنيا او اى اجهزة تانية
ده كان من فترة كبيرة واحد منزله الاختراع ده فى الثقافى وكانت الوسادة بتنور كمان ههههههه
شكرا لمرورك وتشجيعك الدائم فؤاد*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> * أنواع مختلفة من الطعام تستطيع تحفيز النوم بدرجة كبيرة، وتوصي بعض الجهات الطبية بأكل الموز مثلاً.
> 
> 
> خبرية كويسة
> ...




*ههههههههههههههه
على خيرة الله بس نمنع النت عنك كام يوم وهتنام تمام :t30:
شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> فعلا النوم سلطان يا جيلان
> موضوع رائع الرب يبارك حياتك​



*ايون بس تعرف انا لو هموت وانام بس ماليش مزاج مش بنام
واحلى نوم عندى فى العربية بس مكنش انا الى سايقة طبعا ههههههههههههه
شكرا يا مترنا لمرورك*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *موضوع جميل قوى يا جيلان شكرا يا قمر لموضوعك مفيد وجميل قوى ​*



*انتى اجمل يا بطوط
ميرسى لمرورك نورتى
وابقى قوليلى اختارتى انهى من العشرة :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 مارس 2009)

فعلا احلا حاجة في العالم ده النوم الهادئ الجميع بس الي ذيد عن حده يتقلب لضده لان النوم اكثر من 8 ساعات بيجب امراض فظيعة جدا مرسي يا جيجي علي الموضع الجامد


----------



## لي شربل (29 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو جيلان ع المذاقات الحلوة والمختلفة للنوم 
باكل موز انا واشرب عصيييييير بصيام وبغير 
وعطول ترانيم كلاسيك سمعانة .
لكن انا بنسى نام جيلان 
بدي تشوف آلي عنهم علاج لنسيان النوم هههههههههههه
الله يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتييييييييييير .*​


----------



## جيلان (29 مارس 2009)

*لا ميرسى على واجب يا ملك منور الدنيا كلها*


----------



## جيلان (29 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو جيلان ع المذاقات الحلوة والمختلفة للنوم
> باكل موز انا واشرب عصيييييير بصيام وبغير
> وعطول ترانيم كلاسيك سمعانة .
> لكن انا بنسى نام جيلان
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
يعنى ارق وزهايمر كمان هعالج ايه انا ولا ايه
انتى خدى اجازة تلت سنين متعتبيش القسم هنا وهتبقى كويسة انشاء الله وتعالى قوليلى النتيجة هستناكى انا :hlp:*


----------



## لي شربل (29 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه إيه جيلان 
شو هيدي النصيحة مش هون
 قسم الحالات الثقافية المستعصية 
يبقى علاجي عنكم هون .
فيكي تصنفي آلي اقرا المواضيع عشرين مرة باليوم أو خمسين او حسب 
رؤيتك الثقافية جيلان 
المهم اي اشي متل هيك لنعالج الزهايمر بالأول 
وفينا نتفرغ بعد هيك للنوم وطرق علاجو .
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## gigi angel (29 مارس 2009)

جميل اوىىىىىىىموضوعك يا جيلان

احلى حاجه الاستمتاع بالنوم

او يعنى المفرض الاستمتاع باى حاجه بتعمليها


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه إيه جيلان
> شو هيدي النصيحة مش هون
> قسم الحالات الثقافية المستعصية
> يبقى علاجي عنكم هون .
> ...


*
بسيطة راجعى القسم بدالى انا وكليمو لمدة خمس سنين بس هتبقى تمام ههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2009)

gigi angel قال:


> جميل اوىىىىىىىموضوعك يا جيلان
> 
> احلى حاجه الاستمتاع بالنوم
> 
> او يعنى المفرض الاستمتاع باى حاجه بتعمليها



*تمام حتى لو حاجة رخمة حسسى نفسك انها عجباكى عشن تعرفى تنجزيها
ميرسى يا قمر على المرور ربنا يبارك حيااتك*


----------

